# Food safe epoxy? Need opinions.



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

Opinions needed, please let me know what you think:

Mas, System Three, Interlux epoxy

Many believe these epoxies to be food safe and dishwasher safe. One of the wood working mags did an article with these claims. Having used multiple brand epoxies for years I am still hesitant. The Fed regulators do rate it safe for potable water containers but I worry about utensils scratching finish particles off and contaminating the food. I am waiting for an epoxy coated bowl to fully cure to start a dishwasher endurance test. 
Also an application hint: watch out for amine blush. This is a chemical that collects on top off the surface of the finish during curing. If not properly removed the next coat will not adhere well.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

System Three's S1 sealer (formerly Industrial Formulators' S1 sealer) is a penetrating epoxy that will go about anywhere diesel will go… very thin. It is food safe. If you build a few coats it will provide a very nice surface and will be completely waterproof. I've used it for wooden water tanks on boats. It is not a thick layer on top of the wood like many others, rather it penetrates and locks into the grain.

Generally epoxies are not brittle like polyesters and are unlikely to chip.

Not all epoxies have amine blush. An example is Cold Cure, another former Industrial Formulators, now System Three product….... The best boat building epoxy ever IMHO.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've read that West Systems' epoxies have less nasty chemicals in them than others. I don't have proof to back this up though the reasoning was plausible.

When epoxy is fully cured it's safe. It gets used in restauraunts and bars as a finish because it's very tough and once cured, inert.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I understand that epoxy is safe and aproved when used as a lining inside a water holding tank because it does not off gas. But a holding tank only has water sloshing around inside. My worry is digesting the small particles that are scraped off the surface from utensils. 
Am I being ridiculous?

Mas Epoxy also claims not to have amine blush.


----------



## JackieDeng (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful epoxy paint work. That will be an heirloom.

http://www.epoxy-paint.cn


----------

